# dissapearing toilet roof vent "mushroom"



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

Found water on floor of toilet and realised that I could see daylight 

through the vent and subsequently realised that the cover had been broken, I,m rubbish at diy and to date have pushed the lower section of a plastic bottle into the hole as a stop gap which is working ok to date.

Any hints,suggestions welcome.

thanks in advance.

bill


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I almost had the same thing happen. But I found mine next to my MH. I saw the lid/mushroom in a caravan accessories show today but it was £10. I believe they just clip on well mine did until it fell off. I have now secured mine with a couple of self tapping screws.

It is very easy to replace as long as you can access the roof safely. It might be worth measuring the size of the bit that is left then going to your local caravan/MH accessories and seeing what they have.

Alternatively the manufacturer might be able to help if it's a newish MH.

Good Luck


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I think yours has probably done what mine did a few years ago, it just went brittle and disintegrated bit by bit. They are readily available and they look to me as though they are all the same. 

If I remember correctly you just take out the three screws from inside and the mushroom bit will come off from the top. New mushroom on and replace the screws, the body of the unit stays in place.

Simples

JohnW


----------

